# Removing single piece of siding



## shortagain (Dec 27, 2005)

Good morning. Being my first post, I may display some ignorance so please take that into consideration. 

My Son and daughter-in-law recently had a new home built for them. The contractor did an absolutely horible job all around.  There is a piece of the hardy board siding that runs below a window that has bowed out in the area of the notch below the window. I've been researching on the net for examples of removing a piece of siding from the middle of a wall but haven't found anything specific to such a project. The best I can determine a sawzall would be the recommended approach. Pry out the piece, cut the nails holding the piece and then remove. Would like to know if this is the general consensous and also confirm that the piece would have to be face nailed when reinstalling. Thanks.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

I've never worked hardi board but on masonite lap siding i could always set the nails through the siding on the piece above and the piece i was trying to remove. When replacing everything i would get a nail with a bigger head and use the same nail holes in the siding and just going to the side of the original nail on the framing. Like i said, it worked well for masonite but not sure about hardi board. HS.


----------



## shortagain (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Hammer. When you say you could set the nails on through, how did you expose the nails in the piece above the one you wanted to replace? Wouldn't the lap cover the nail by at least a couple of inches? Can the piece above take the strain of being forced out and away to gain enough room to use a nail set? This would be even more complicated if box nails were used instead of finish nails wouldn't it? Thanks again.


----------



## K2eoj (Aug 14, 2005)

Well on masonite lap generally all nails were exposed but again I'm not sure on hardi board. I'll have to do some research too. HS.


----------



## pranderson (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm asssuming that this this hardiplank lap siding? I used this on a small pumphouse I built. The nail heads are hidden under the lap joints. I have an idea that may be easier than trying to remove hidden nail heads. Besides, I have no idea how you could replace new pieces without ending up with exposed nail heads. If this siding is fairly new and can be push back down flat against the wall. Couldn't you just drill a hole just through the board above the bowed problem piece (about an inch from the bottom) then push the bowed piece flat against the wall and secure with a stainless screw. Fill the hole you drilled with a cement patch product--Hydraulic cement? prep and repaint? Just an idea. Might try it before you go through the hassle of removing and reinstalling the pieces?


----------

